# Doubleheaded Steam Freight on the SRC



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey everyone,

It has been quite sometime since I have posted on here. I hope you all enjoy this video! Thanks for watching!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool vid thanks for posting.
Double headed steam in revenue service.

Magic


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Cool video, always great to see steamers running. It's good for my heart!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have ridden behind both of those engines (one at a time). Very cool to see them double headed.


----------

